# Germany Job Seeker Visa



## karishmakhanna (Oct 18, 2016)

How can I get a job seeker visa to work in Germany?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

karishmakhanna said:


> How can I get a job seeker visa to work in Germany?


Go to the website of the closest German Embassy to your place of residence to see general and local requirements.

For example here:

http://www.india.diplo.de/contentblob/3662000/Daten/2683557/jobseeker.pdf


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

> How can I get a job seeker visa to work in Germany?


Try this.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

karishmakhanna said:


> How can I get a job seeker visa to work in Germany?



Below web-site you can see:
German Missions in India - Home

Based on the information which I have for JSV for Germany, you can apply for JSV. But getting JSV only allows going to Germany and then within 6 months, search for a job in Germany. If within 6 months you do not get a job in Germany, then you will have to return back to your home country.

Hope this information helps.


----------

